# finally a decent free stack



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Fiz seems to finally be maturing. (Physically at least







)
He hit must have hit a growth spurt, he got a little too skinny, upped his feeding a bit.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

He is a cutie.

Yup Fiz is at that age with a huge growth spurt, Jesse had a huge growth spurt the same month. Oh my I see ribs in the first shot, yup up that food.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He looks very athletic.


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

how old?


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

He is about 1 year 3 months now. 

Would you guess him to be show/working combo or BYB? He is a rescue.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

i could be totally off here but that nice straight back looks like a working line to me


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JoanHe is about 1 year 3 months now.
> 
> Would you guess him to be show/working combo or BYB? He is a rescue.


maybe a BYB had a couple of bloodline mutts mixed with some working lines...???? anyway i like the "thin" look (tyson is very thin but very strong and muscular). anyway i like this dog..does he have any working drive?? how tall/heavy is he??


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

He's very persistant. Won't give up on a toy. Want's to go go go. Play, play, play. He'll scour the yard for anything to play with if there's not a propper toy.

Put him on a leash and he's a complete gentleman. Last I measured he was 26" tall. I've not weighed him in a few months (bad mom). Last weight was 64 lbs...I suspect he weighs a bit more now.


----------

